# Windräder im Odenwald



## skys (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es wundert mich, dass hier noch nichts über die Windräder zu lesen ist.
Geht das hier an allen vorbei ?

Windenergie finde ich prinzipiell gut - doch bin ich gegen Windräder im Wald. Nicht wegen ein paar Trails, sondern des Waldes wegen.
Windräder schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden, subventioniert, doch viele noch nicht mal ans Stromnetz angeschlossen. Dass dafür auch noch Waldflächen geopfert werden, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.
Zu wichtig ist die Funktion des Waldes.

Für manche ist es vielleicht nur der Trails wegen interessant - die Zufahrtsstraßen zum Bau der Windräder sind Autobahnen, gegen die normale Forstwege die reinsten Schleichwege sind.
Vielleicht für einige ein Grund, sich mal damit zu beschäftigen und die Initiativen, die gegen Windräder im Wald sind, zu unterstützen - wäre schön. 

Gerade sind wieder 5 Windräder genehmigt worden. Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor 2017, solange es noch bessere Bedingungen bzgl der Förderung gibt. Schwarzstörche und Greifvögel ? Pech gehabt.

Auf der Seite http://rettet-den-odenwald.de/ sind weitere Informationen und Links zu finden.

Fotos von dem Noch-Zustand wären schön. Vielleicht haben einige welche ?
Mal sehen, wie die nächsten Fotos dann ausfallen...

Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## hardtails (31. Dezember 2016)

skys schrieb:


> Gerade sind wieder 5 Windräder genehmigt worden. Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor 2017, solange es noch bessere Bedingungen bzgl der Förderung gibt. Schwarzstörche und Greifvögel ? Pech gehabt.




es sind sogar 10 genehmigt worden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (31. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Keeper1407 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich arbeite als Techniker im technischen Büro eines Verteilnetzbetreibers und denke mal, ich habe einen recht guten Einblick in die Materie.
Warum werden die Windräder im Odenwald gebaut? 
Ganz einfach... hier gibt es kaum bis keinen Widerstand gegen die Kolosse. Den Einwohnern ist es in der Masse egal, viele klamme Gemeinden und Städte sind froh, wenn auf ihren Grundstücken solche Anlage gebaut werden. Pro Jahr werden pro Windrad bis zu 25.000 Euro Pacht eingenommen. 
Reiche Gemeinden (die es aber bei uns im ODW nicht gibt) lassen es erst gar nicht soweit kommen, und verbieten auf ihren Gemarkungen den Bau von Windrädern grundsätzlich. Mit Argumenten wie Schwarzstorch, Rotmilan und Kulturschätze im Erdreich läßt sich fast alles verhindern. Fahrt mal die A7 von Ulm nach Füssen und sucht dort mal Windräder. Stellt euch mal Windräder in der Urlaubsregion Allgäu vor, aber das wird nie passieren. Dort werden sogar Autobahnen in den Boden verlegt.

Dem Anlagenplaner ist es egal, wo das Windrad steht, da er für die Projektierung, Planung und Bau bezahlt wird, zusätzlich die späteren Unterhaltungsarbeiten durchführt. Der Investor ist froh einen Standort gefunden zu haben. Falls das Windrad mal nicht laufen kann, weil die überlasteten Netzte im NOK dies nicht zulassen, bekommt er eine Entschädigung und spart sich dabei noch Betriebsstunden auf.

Interesant finde ich auch diese Karte mit Standorten von WKR in BW.
http://udo.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg.de/public/pages/map/default/index.xhtml

Viele, gerade ältere Odenwälder sind der Meinung, das jeder seinen Anteil zur Energiewende bringen muss. Steht gerne so in diversen Leserbriefen. Dann frage ich mich, warum in unseren Großstädten wie Karlsruhe, Mannheim, Heidelberg und Stuttgart gerade mal vier WKR vorhanden sind. Dort wird doch die Energie verbraucht. Oder wollen die Bonzen die dort leben, einfach keine WKR vor ihrer Haustür haben?
http://udo.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg.de/public/pages/map/default/index.xhtml
Was auch sehr populär ist, und in dieser Karte fehlt, ist die Tatsache das viele Kreise ihre Windräder an Grenzen zu anderen Kreisen oder Bundesländer aufstellen lassen, damit der Kreisnachbar auch einen Teil der (optischen) Last zu tragen hat. Speziell der LK Miltenberg ist hier spitze. 
Hiervon bin ich persönlich betroffen. Von meinem kleinen badischen Odenwalddorf kann ich auf 26 WKR in Bayern blicken. Das davon maximal die Hälfte zeitgleich laufen kann, weil man sonst die Energie nicht transportieren kann, zeigt das miese Spiel dieser Windmafia.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2016)

dass die dinger die aussicht verschandeln kann man so und so sehen. da hat jeder seine meinung. solange sie nicht zu viele sind, hat es durchaus was. siehe bild. dass sie für die fauna nicht nur positiv sind, ist auch wahr. aber man schließt auch keine straßen durch den odenwald, von denen sicher einige nicht nötig wären und die oft nur jedes 200-seelendorf mit 3 ausfallstraßen austatten.

am ende wundert mich halt immer, dass jeder gegen atomkraft ist. aber gegen southstream regt sich ähnlich viel widerstand wie gegen windräder allgemein, nicht unbedingt im odw. jeder will grünen sauberen strom. das was im süden an windrädern steht ist nix im vergleich zu unseren mitbürgern im norden. die hätten noch mehr grund sich zu beschweren, und hier im süden wird schon wegen der trasse ein aufstand geprobt. das ganze hat halt was von "wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass".

das argument mit großstädten und fehleneden anlagen hinkt etwas. erstens brauch ein windrad 1000m radius zur nächsten bebauung. zweitens macht die aufstellung nicht überall sinn. somit scheiden großstädte eben oft von vorne rein aus


----------



## skys (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ja, Keeper1407, das kann ich so auch bestätigen.
Hatte mir auch mal das Förderprogramm heraus gesucht - Wahnsinn, was da an Geld reingebuttert wird ohne ausreichend Kontrolle.


			
				Keeper1407 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Argumenten wie Schwarzstorch, Rotmilan und Kulturschätze im Erdreich läßt sich fast alles verhindern.


Sollte man meinen, ja.
Doch warum dann diese Genehmigung, so kurzfristig und noch schnell vor Jahresende ?:


			
				www.rettet-den-odenwald.de schrieb:
			
		

> Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt hat heute(!) Windparks bei Waldmichelbach/Heiligkreuzsteinach und Grasellenbach genehmigt
> 
> Unglaublich: Das Regierungspräsidium hat am letzten Werktag des Jahres doch noch die umstrittenen Windindustrieanlagen mitten im Wald genehmigt: Stillfüssel und Kahlberg
> 
> Das Vorgehen zeigt wie wenig die artenschutzrechtliche Situation in der Genehmigungspraxis in Hessen noch zählt. Trotz Schwarzsstorchorst, Uhu und weiteren zahlreichen betroffenen geschützten Arten wurde heut für das Stillfüssel zwischen Waldmichelbach und Heiligkreuzsteinach eine Genehmigung erteilt.



Hier gibt es Schwarzstörche, auch Horste, Rotmilan und weitere geschützte Arten !

Übrigens ein guter Beitrag aus der ARD-Mediathek:


			
				ARD-Mediathek schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Kampf um die Windräder*
> 
> 01.08.2016 | 29 Min. | UT | Quelle: SWR
> 
> Der Film untersucht die Frontlinien des "Kampfs um die Windräder" und wirft ein Schlaglicht auf die Auswüchse der Boombranche.



Sehenswert, inklusive einiger Überraschungen...

Windenergie ist etwas Feines, die Windindustrie verfolgt leider andere Ziele.

Das Zerstückeln des Waldes ist ein Anfang, der noch einiges mehr nach sich ziehen kann.
Zusammenhängende Waldstücke sind dann nicht mehr selbstverständlich.

Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Januar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> dass die dinger die aussicht verschandeln kann man so und so sehen. da hat jeder seine meinung. solange sie nicht zu viele sind, hat es durchaus was. siehe bild. dass sie für die fauna nicht nur positiv sind, ist auch wahr. aber man schließt auch keine straßen durch den odenwald, von denen sicher einige nicht nötig wären und die oft nur jedes 200-seelendorf mit 3 ausfallstraßen austatten.
> 
> am ende wundert mich halt immer, dass jeder gegen atomkraft ist. aber gegen southstream regt sich ähnlich viel widerstand wie gegen windräder allgemein, nicht unbedingt im odw. jeder will grünen sauberen strom. das was im süden an windrädern steht ist nix im vergleich zu unseren mitbürgern im norden. die hätten noch mehr grund sich zu beschweren, und hier im süden wird schon wegen der trasse ein aufstand geprobt. das ganze hat halt was von "wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass".
> 
> ...


Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Ich bin nicht generell gegen Windräder, sondern gegen die Machenschaften dieser Windmafia. Was macht es für einen Sinn, beispielsweise 10-15 WKR a 3 MW auf einen unberührten Fleck Natur im Odenwald zu stellen, wenn ich dort keine Energie benötige, bzw. maximal 10 MW zu den Verbrauchern in den Ballungsräumen transportieren kann. Da würden drei Windräder völlig ausreichen, aber nein jeder Investor will natürlich ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben. Wie gesagt, es geht hier nur ums Geld, nicht um eine echte Energiewende. Der Schutz von Mensch und Natur spielt hierbei überhaupt keine Rolle.

Im Windenergiererlass von Baden Württemberg wurde eine Abstandsfläche von 700 Metern festgelegt. Was die zuständigen Städte und Gemeinden daraus machen, ist deren Sache. Die, die sich es leisten können, verzichten gerne darauf und die anderen, die es sich nicht leisten können, müssen die Kröte schlucken und gleichzeitig ihren Bewohnern als tolle Sache verkaufen. Deshalb wird auch gerne bei strittigen Anlagen den Anwohnern die Gelegenheit gegeben, sich finanziell zu beteiligen.

Toll finde ich dabei auch, dass überall andere Abstandflächen gültig sind, wie z.B. in Bayern 2000m. In Dänemark wurde der Bau von WKR eingestellt, da hier die Gesundheit der Menschen noch etwas wert ist.

Warum man in KA, MA oder HD keine WKR bauen kann, verstehe ich auch nicht. Auf der anderen Rheinseite bei den Pfälzern funktioniert das. Im Rheintal liegen die Energietrassen und dort wird auch Energie benötigt. Seltsam, das die einen das können, die anderen aber nicht. 

Wobei zu einer echten Energiewende gehört auch die Wasserkraft. Die würde sich hier mit Rhein und Neckar ja wirklich aufdrängen. Ist jederzeit verfügbar, kann absolut verträglich für Mensch und Natur genutzt werden. Leider hat die Wasserkraft bei uns keine Lobby und ist deshalb uninteressant. Das geht sogar soweit, das Energieversorger ihre Wasserkraftwerke abschalten, weil sie den Strom an der Börse billiger einkaufen können, als mit Wasserkraftwerken zu produzieren.

Mein Beitrag zur Energiewende ist der, dass ich mein Haus mit einer PV-Anlage ausgestattet habe. Keine große Anlage (5,3 kWp), aber ich produzieren mehr Energie wie ich verbrauche und nutze dabei fast 40 Prozent selbst. Solche Kleinanlagen sehe ich als sinnvoll an. Die Energie wird vor Ort verbraucht und muss nicht transportiert werden.

Es kommt eben auf einen gesunden Mix der regenerativen Energien an. Dazu gehört aber sicher nicht das das Zupflastern des Odenwalds mit Windkrafträdern, die unsere Heimat zerstört, die Lebensbedingen für Mensch und Tier verändert und nur den Sinn und Zweck hat, der Windmafia (die übrigens nicht im Odenald wohnt) die Taschen zu füllen.


----------



## skys (1. Januar 2017)

Gut erklärt, Keeper1407.

Allerdings hat HD durchaus mit Windrädern zu kämpfen und es ist noch nicht ganz entschieden. In HD stehen noch Wald und Acker als Standorte zur Diskussion.
Nicht mehr auf HD Gemarkung sind die am Greiner Eck. Bin dort auch ab und zu vorbei gefahren und nach dem Vorgeschmack einiger Fotos graust es mir etwas vor der nächsten Fahrt in die Ecke.

Wasserkraft - absolut !!
Gibt wohl kein passendes Förderprojekt dafür, dass man das Geld einsacken kann.


----------



## hawiro (2. Januar 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Wobei zu einer echten Energiewende gehört auch die Wasserkraft. Die würde sich hier mit Rhein und Neckar ja wirklich aufdrängen. Ist jederzeit verfügbar, kann absolut verträglich für Mensch und Natur genutzt werden.


Letztere Aussage ist leider völliger Quatsch. Wasserkraftanlagen, speziell Stauseen in Fließgewässern, haben gewaltige negative Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt. Ich will damit die Probleme von Windkraftanlagen nicht kleinreden, halte aber die negativen Umweltfolgen von Wasserkraftanlagen für deutlich gravierender.


----------



## Keeper1407 (3. Januar 2017)

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf fliessende Gewässer wie Rhein und Neckar. Und nicht von Stauseen. Also bitte nichts hinein interpretieren, was ich nicht benannt habe. Moderne Wasserkraftwerke schaden weder der Tierwelt noch verändern sie die Wasserökologie.

Das Problem der Wasserkraft sind die Kosten. Ein Energieversorger beschafft sich lieber bei Bedarf den günstigen Strom von der Strombörse als einen teuren Strom, der als Band (dauerhaft gleiche Leistung) zur Verfügung steht. Wirtschaftlich zu verstehen. Da müßte halt die Politik, die die Energiewende eingeläutet hatte, die Rahmenbedingungen ändern.

Für mich ist das immer noch sinnvoller, als überall Windräder hinzustellen, die vorort keiner braucht, ja oftmals nicht mal der Energietransport ausreichend gegeben ist. Und fürs Stillstehen der Windräder zahlen wir aus der EEG-Umlage auch noch eine Entschädigung an den Betreiber.

Nochmal, ich bin für die Energiewende, also auch für Windräder. Aber man muss die regenerativen Energien da einsetzen, wo sie auch Sinn machen.


----------



## hawiro (3. Januar 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich auf fliessende Gewässer wie Rhein und Neckar. Und nicht von Stauseen.


Und wie bekommst Du den Strom aus dem Fließgewässer? Genau, Du staust es auf. Genau das meinte ich, weil es dramatische Folgen für die Umwelt hat, wie man am gravierendsden am Nil, am Amazonas oder an der Drei-Schluchten-Talsperre in China sehen kann. Aber auch die "kleinen" Steustufen in Rhein, Main usw. haben entsprechende Folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (3. Januar 2017)

Schau Dir das mal an
https://www.tum.de/die-tum/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/detail/article/32332/
https://www.tum.de/die-tum/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/detail/article/32332/


----------



## codit (3. Januar 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Schau Dir das mal an
> https://www.tum.de/die-tum/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/detail/article/32332/


Die Physik sagt: Du musst trotzdem aufstauen, sonst gibt es keine Energie zu entnehmen. Den Gläubigen der Religion der Energiewende braucht man natürlich nicht mit sowas zu kommen, aber da gehörst Du ja hoffentlich nicht dazu.

Die Windräder im Odenwald sind mir pauschal auch ein Dorn im Auge. Bei der Verhinderung der Anlagen in Lautertal/Knoden konnte ich etwas (nicht viel) beisteuern. Jetzt Butter zu den Fischen: Was kann man tun, um die Dinge bei Waldmichelbach noch zu beeinflussen? Jammern hilft nicht, Ansatzpunkte sind gefragt!


----------



## skys (4. Januar 2017)

hawiro, es geht nicht nur mit Stauseen. Wenn du einen Strom hast (zB Luft oder Wasser), braucht man nur eine Turbine reinhängen, fertig *salopp gesagt 
Windräder hast du das Gleiche: Luftstrom, fertig. Windmühle und Mühlrad, fertig. Und bei Flüssen entsprechend auch. Das Stauen hat den Vorteil der Kontrolle (wann und wie viel).
Und wer es nur mit Stauen für möglich hält - es gibt so einige Schleusen an Rhein und Neckar...
*abhak*

codit - was kann man tun ?
Unter dem oben angeführten Link findet man weitere Bürgerinitiativen, je nach Region.
Sich auf den Mailverteiler setzen lassen zwecks Info und mitmachen, bietet sich an.
Es gibt auch wieder eine Petition - je mehr unterschreiben, desto besser. Auch wenn zB nicht 50.000 Unterschriften zusammen kommen, so sind Unterschriftenlisten wichtige Stützen für die Bürgerinitiativen, und geben ihren Worten mehr Gewicht, zeigen, dass viele davon betroffen sind und Einwände haben.

Hilfreich ist vor allem auch das Bekanntmachen, was und wie da einiges schief läuft. Viele wissen das noch nicht. Wissen nicht, welche Ausmaße die Rodungen für Zufahrten, Windräder etc. haben, was es für bedrohte Tierarten bedeutet, welche Folgen eine mal begonnene Zerstückelung des Waldes mit sich bringt, kennen die Funktionen des Ökosystems Wald nicht wirklich.

Also Informationen dazu verbreiten, ist wichtig. Ich bin nicht auf facebook, aber dort kann man per Schneeballsystem auch Infos gut verbreiten. Schreibe etwas dazu, teile es, lass deine Freunde es teilen, usw.
Mail/Briefe an betroffene Stellen, alles, was etwas Druck ausübt. Auch wenn meine Mail an meinen Stromanbieter nicht das Ruder herum reißt, so summiert sich alles und kann in der Masse eben doch etwas bewirken.
Es gibt einen guten Spruch: "Wer will, findet Möglichkeiten, wer nicht will, findet Ausreden."

Hier haben viele einen Bezug zum Wald, fahren gerne dort mit ihrem mtb - denke, dafür lohnt es sich auch, etwas für den Wald zu tun.

Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## skys (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

eine kurze Zwischenmeldung:

diese Petition hat inzwischen schon 14.000 Unterschriften ! 

Und hier noch eine Einladung zu einer
*Sternwanderung / Sternritt / Sternfahrt am **Sonntag, den 05.02.2017 
zum Stillfüssel (Heiligkreuzstenach/Siedelsbrunn)*

auch an alle MTB-Fahrer hier ;-)

Zu Fuß, zu Pferd oder mit dem Rad...


> Am Sonntag, dem 5. Februar 2017 findet eine gemeinsame Sternwanderung der  BI Lebenswerter Odenwald , BI Ulfenbachtal und BI Siedelsbrunn zum ADLERSTEIN / Nähe Schönbrunn statt. Um zu zeigen, dass das Interesse an den aktuellen Geschehnissen am Stillfüssel in der Bevölkerung groß ist wäre es toll, wenn möglichst viele Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger an dieser Wanderung teilnehmen würden. Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung mitbringen.
> ReiterInnen sind zu einem Sternritt herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Parkplatz: Eiterbach/Ortsende  Zeit: 11.3o Uhr
> ...


Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## skys (13. Februar 2017)

Kurzinfo:
- 500 Protestwanderer kamen zum Stillfüssel
- Eulenhorst am Stillfüssel zerstört. Anzeige gegen Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt erstattet

*Morgen: Demo im Wald*

Treffpunkt: Am Zollstock, Siedelsbrunn Richtung Schönbrunn

am Dienstag 14.02.2017 um 12:30 Uhr

Bürgerinitiative "Gegenwind Siedelsbrunn & Ulfenbachtal"


----------



## Velociped (13. Februar 2017)

Ja, echt schlimm. 
Niemand will 
- Atommüll 
- CO2-Ausstoß 
- Hochleistungsleitungen 
- Pumpspeicherwerke 
- Windräder 
- flächendeckende Solarzellen 
- ... 
aber der Strom soll gefälligst aus der Steckdose kommen. 

*Ich bin dabei! *


_Nur, wie kommt eigentlich der Strom *in* die Steckdose?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. Februar 2017)

Velociped schrieb:


> ...
> 
> _Nur, wie kommt eigentlich der Strom *in* die Steckdose?_


Kabel. 
Werden heute meißt Unterputz verlegt


----------



## skys (13. Februar 2017)

Oder selber kurbeln, Heiko - wofür hat man ein Rad ? 
Wasserkocher am Dynamo anschließen und los geht's... 

Velociped, manchmal hilft es, etwas mehr zu lesen (und zu denken), bevor man solche unzutreffende Allgemeinplätze raus haut


----------



## hawiro (14. Februar 2017)

skys schrieb:


> Wasserkocher am Dynamo anschließen und los geht's...


Genau, Windräder sind out, selber kurbeln ist in. Wie das geht, wird hier gezeigt:






Selber Kurbeln ist übrigens auch gut für die Figur, wie man sieht. 

Für den Wasserkocher mit seinen ca. 2 kW müssen dann aber noch die Frau und die Kinder mit ran.


----------



## Velociped (14. Februar 2017)

" Velociped, manchmal hilft es, etwas mehr zu lesen (und zu denken), bevor man solche unzutreffende Allgemeinplätze raus haut  "


Hab ich was verpasst? 
Oder hast Du tatsächich keine Antwort darauf gegeben, wo der Strom herkommen soll, wenn es 
- Atommüll
- CO2-Ausstoß
- Hochleistungsleitungen
- Pumpspeicherwerke
- Windräder
- flächendeckende Solarzellen 
nicht geben soll? 

Und dass es das alles nicht geben soll, belegen die vielen Bürgerbegehren, die sofort laut werden, wenn es Leitungen von der Nordsee nach Bayern gezogen werden, oder wenn ein Standort für den schon reichlich vorhandenen Atommüll gesucht wird, oder wenn auf einer Bergkuppe ein Becken für ein Pumpspeicherwerk angelegt werden soll, oder wenn ein neues Kohlekraftwerk und der dazugehörige Tagebau für Braunkohle entsteht, oder wenn Windkraftanlagen ganz real (und nicht nur im Prinzip) errichtet werden, ...  

Solange keine inhaltliche Antwort auf meine Frage auch nur angedeutet wird, betrachte ich meinen Einwurf nicht als unüberlegt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Februar 2017)

Am Rande vom Odenwald war deutliche Gegenwehr zu spüren, auch war es ein großes Thema.

http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/mosba...-Ja-ist-ein-deutliches-Nein-_arid,231921.html

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.

Mehr dazu auch hier:
http://bi-plgw.de/joomla/


----------



## skys (22. Februar 2017)

Klasse Video, hawiro !! 



			
				Velociped schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst?


einiges anscheinend...
- es geht nirgends darum, wie der Strom in die Steckdose kommt
- es geht nirgends um deine Aufzählung von Atommüll bis Solarzellen
- es steht nirgends, dass alle gegen alles sind oder jemand gegen Strom
- "Niemand will" steht nirgends
- "Und dass es das alles nicht geben soll" steht nirgends

Es geht um Windräder im Odenwald
- weshalb, sprich: was dagegen spricht, steht auch dabei
- und dass Windenergie per se nicht schlecht ist, steht ebenfalls dabei.

Ende der Redundanz 

Ärgerlich auch der herunter gezogene Eulenhorst und derlei, was einfach nicht passieren dürfte.
Bin auch gespannt, was bei der Anzeige gegen das Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt raus kommt.

Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## kreisbremser (22. Februar 2017)

hört auf elektronische geräte zu nutzen und sämtliche produkte zu kaufen, die irgendwann vorbehandelt wurden. verzichtet auf internet jeden ortes und schwups gibt es keinen grund mehr für windkraft. mir persönlich sind zehn gerodete wälder lieber als ein atomkraftwerk


----------



## skys (24. Februar 2017)

Warum entweder-oder (Atomkraft oder Wald weg wegen Windrädern) und nicht lieber sowohl-als-auch (keine Atomkraft und Windräder und Wald) ?
Es ist mehr möglich als nur schwarz-weiß.

Glaub mir, kreisbremser, mir sind Atomkraftwerke auch nicht sicher genug, von dem Atommüll ganz zu schweigen.
Und gegen Windräder habe ich nichts. Aber sie müssen nicht im Wald aufgebaut werden. Es gibt genug waldfreie Flächen in unserer Gegend.

Übrigens hier noch eine andere Petition: "Appell an ENTEGA die Zerstörungen am Stillfüssel einzustellen!"



> Der Aufsichtsratsvorsitzende der ENTEGA – der GRÜNE Oberbürgermeister von Darmstadt Jochen Partsch – wird darin aufgefordert angesichts der inzwischen auch polizeilich dokumentierten Verstöße gegen den Natur- und Artenschutz vom Projekt „Stillfüssel“ abzusehen.
> Die Proteste im Wald gegen dieses unglaubliche Projekt inmitten eines UNESCO Parks dauern an.



"Kahlberg: ENBW setzt Rodungsarbeiten fort…trotz gerichtlicher Aufforderung diese einzustellen"


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Februar 2017)

Problem ist wohl eher die Sache dass man mit den Windräder gewaltig Profit heraus holen (Betreiber) will, anstatt an die Natur zu denken. Auch das hier teilweise schlecht informiert wird.

Klar das hier einige Bürger etwas "säuerlich" reagieren


----------



## Velociped (11. März 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Problem ist wohl eher die Sache dass man mit den Windräder gewaltig Profit heraus holen (Betreiber) will, anstatt an die Natur zu denken. Auch das hier teilweise schlecht informiert wird.
> 
> Klar das hier einige Bürger etwas "säuerlich" reagieren



Klar ist mir das nicht. 
Die Braunkohle-Tagebaue, die Atomkraftwerke, die Staudämme, etc. werden doch auch nicht aus purer Menschenliebe zu reinen Selbstkosten betrieben. Im Gegenteil, bei so mancher Kraftwerksart werden nicht mal die tatsächlichen Kosten vollständig aus den Erlösen bezahlt, sondern einfach bei anderen Leuten abgeladen. Z.B. bei künftigen Menschen, wie bei der Asche der Kernkraftwerke, um die sich noch Dutzende von Generationen nach uns kümmern müssen. Dass im Kohlerevier bis in alle Ewigkeit gepumpt werden muss, damit die flächig abgesenkte Landschaft nicht volläuft wie eine Badewanne, wird auch nicht von der Ruhrkohle AG bezahlt. 
Die haben alle ihren Schnitt gemacht und lassen die Reste für andere Liegen. 
Wenn das alles geht, warum darf dann mit einem Windrad kein Gewinn erzielt werden? 

Ich bin an keinem dieser Dinger beteiligt, weder direkt noch durch Pacht von Grund und Boden (ein sehr einträgliches Geschäft, wie ich gelesen habe). 
Aber ich lege Wert auf ein einheitliches Maß, das angelegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (11. März 2017)

Velociped schrieb:


> Dass im Kohlerevier bis in alle Ewigkeit gepumpt werden muss, damit die flächig abgesenkte Landschaft nicht volläuft wie eine Badewanne, wird auch nicht von der Ruhrkohle AG bezahlt.




stimmt, dafür hat man sich irgendwann diese RAG Stiftung ausgedacht und durch Firmen Übertragung und anschließendem Veräußerung recht liquide gemacht


----------



## Velociped (11. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> stimmt, dafür hat man sich irgendwann diese RAG Stiftung ausgedacht und durch Firmen Übertragung und anschließendem Veräußerung recht liquide gemacht



Ja ja, "recht liquide" ist aber auch irgendwann aufgebraucht. 
Gepumpt werden muss trotzdem, auf immer und ewig.
Oder der Pott säuft ab.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. März 2017)

Velociped schrieb:


> Klar ist mir das nicht.
> Die Braunkohle-Tagebaue, die Atomkraftwerke, die Staudämme, etc. werden doch auch nicht aus purer Menschenliebe zu reinen Selbstkosten betrieben. Im Gegenteil, bei so mancher Kraftwerksart werden nicht mal die tatsächlichen Kosten vollständig aus den Erlösen bezahlt, sondern einfach bei anderen Leuten abgeladen. Z.B. bei künftigen Menschen, wie bei der Asche der Kernkraftwerke, um die sich noch Dutzende von Generationen nach uns kümmern müssen. Dass im Kohlerevier bis in alle Ewigkeit gepumpt werden muss, damit die flächig abgesenkte Landschaft nicht volläuft wie eine Badewanne, wird auch nicht von der Ruhrkohle AG bezahlt.
> Die haben alle ihren Schnitt gemacht und lassen die Reste für andere Liegen.
> Wenn das alles geht, warum darf dann mit einem Windrad kein Gewinn erzielt werden?
> ...



Du hast prinzipiell schon recht, klar will der Betreiber daran verdienen. Aus "Nächstenliebe" macht hier niemand was ;-)
Auch bei den Atomkraftwerken zahlt der Verbraucher (wir) nun an dem Altlasten mit... auch richtig. Will ich auch nicht abstreiten bzw. das Gegenteil behaupten.

Allerdings finde ich es nicht in Ordnung wenn die geopraphischen Umstände mehr als fragwürdig sind und man trotzdem mit aller Gewalt ein Windrad aufstellen will. Resultierend aus den gesetzlichen Änderungen der Zuschüsse von 2016 auf 2017 ist hier ein "run" auf die Genehmigung geplanter Windräder gestartet worden. Auch sind einige Windräder ohne die Freigabe und Baustopp einfach weiter gebaut worden. Da kann man dann schon einmal skeptisch werden...

Grundsätzlich stören mich aber die Windräder auch nicht überall, bloß eine wirkliche Alternative sind sie meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland auch nicht... In der Kältephase diesen Jahres sind viele nicht wirklich gelaufen und die Kraftwerke sind dadurch mit recht hoher Last gelaufen.


----------



## Velociped (13. März 2017)

Dieses Land zu 100% aus Wind und Sonne mit Energie, ja auch nur zu 100% daraus mit Strom versorgen zu wollen, ist physikalisch betrachtet ein Unfug.  War es schon immer und wird es immer bleiben. 
Wenn wir von den heutigen ca. 25% auf 30% kommen, ist schon viel erreicht. 
Aber das sollten wir tun. 
Jeder Kubikmeter Gas, den wir den Russen nicht abkaufen _müssen_, bestärkt mich in meinem Vertrauen in deren Liefertreue. 
Und wenn es geschenkte Energie gibt (nicht verwechseln mit der Umwandlung in Strom, die ist bei keiner Stromerzeugungsart kostenlos), dann wären wir doch dumm, sie nicht aufzulesen und zu nutzen.
Brennstoff, den wir nicht kaufen müssen, "Asche", die wir nicht entsorgen müssen, sind die billigsten Begleiterscheinungen vom Strom aus der Steckdose. 
Für mich zählt die Gesamtbilanz. Dass wir gerade mächtig investieren müssen, sollte nicht mit Konsumkosten verwechselt werden. Stromleitungen, die mal existieren, Energiespeicher, die mal errichtet sind, ermöglichen künftig Dinge, die heute illusorisch erscheinen ... solange es sich im Rahmen der Physik bewegt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. März 2017)

Deshalb nun fragwürdige Windräder aufbauen die kaum sinnvoll betrieben werden können? Nur damit der Betreiber über Verträge  Geld  abschöpfen kann, da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

Ich beziehe mich hier auch nicht auf alle Windparks. Nicht das wir uns hier verstehen. Bin beziehe mich mehr auf einige Windräder im Odenwald, womit man sich zum Teil beschäftigt hat (Topic).Es sollte halt mit Sinn und Verstand gebaut werden und nicht aus geldgier. Diesen Eindruck hat man das letzte Jahr schon bekommen.

Beim Rest Stimme ich dir zu.

Edit: Übrigens danke für den interessanten Meinungsaustausch


----------



## Velociped (14. März 2017)

Wenn diese in Frage stehenden Windräder nicht sinnvoll betrieben werden können, wie kann man dann damit seine Geldgier befriedigen? 
Entweder die Dinger erwirtschaften einen Ertrag, dann werden sie wohl sinnvoll betrieben, oder sie stehen mehr still als dass sie laufen, dann sind sie für die Investoren Geldvernichtung. 
Aber mächtige Profite ohne nenneswerte Stromernte, wie soll das gehen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. März 2017)

Einige sind nur durch Fördergelder rentabel.


Andere stehen schon still, weil man sich als Betreiber verrannt hat und nun konkurs ist. Dies geschieht auch aus Geldgier. 

Es sollte einfach mit Verstand geschehen, dann sehe ich es so wie du (wie schon gesagt)


----------



## codit (14. März 2017)

ALLE sind erst durch die "Fördergelder", vor allem aber durch die Leistungsabnahmegarantie rentabel. Der Profit wird aber eher nicht - oder zumindest nur zum kleinen Teil - von den Betreibergesellschaften gemacht. Die Hersteller lachen etwas mehr, am meisten lacht der Neodymlieferant VR China. Zahlen tun wir mit unseren Steuern ein wenig (aber mehr als zuviel), die Bewohner der inneren Mongolei aber so richtig mit ihrer Lebensqualität. Vivat EEG!

Wer noch nicht das Pech hatte, mal dort sein zu müssen, kann im Web ja mal nach dem "See der seltenen Erden suchen". Vorsicht, nicht vor dem Essen.


----------



## skys (17. März 2017)

Hallo,



			
				Velociped schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich zählt die Gesamtbilanz. Dass wir gerade mächtig investieren müssen, sollte nicht mit Konsumkosten verwechselt werden.


Bei der Gesamtbilanz werden leider meist viele Kosten vergessen bzw. nicht beachtet, die ebenfalls entstehen. An Kosten werden meist nur die direkten Kosten aufgelistet, über die indirekten spricht man nicht.

Einfaches Beispiel:
Tagesverbrauch an Wasser pro Mensch in Deutschland: 130 l/Tag. Das ist der direkte Verbrauch.
Der indirekte Verbrauch an Wasser wegen Produktion, Vertrieb, etc. der Konsumgüter ist aber wesentlich höher, 3400 - 5000 l/Mensch/Tag.



			
				Velociped schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese in Frage stehenden Windräder nicht sinnvoll betrieben werden können, wie kann man dann damit seine Geldgier befriedigen?


Fördergelder. Zum einen für das Errichten und zum anderen bei Ausfall. Windstill ? Kein Problem, der Staat zahlt. Deshalb ist es auch egal, wo ein Windrad gebaut wird, ob der Standort überhaupt geeignet ist, denn darauf kommt es unterm Strich in der Windindustrie gar nicht mehr an. 

Prinzipiell habe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn man mit einem Windrad Geld verdient - aber dann soll es seiner Aufgabe nachkommen und keine Farce sein und vor allem nicht noch das Abholzen von kostbarem Waldgebiet verursachen !

Neodym (gehört zu den seltenen Erden) ist ein weiteres Problem. Zwar gibt es auch Windräder ohne, aber die meisten sind mit.
China selbst stellt übrigens viele Windräder auf - was mich eher freut, da ich hoffe und denke, dass sie dort Sinn machen und kein Geld da ist, das dem Staat über Förderprogramme derart abgeluchst wird.

Wie viel % des Strombedarfs mit erneuerbaren Energien gedeckt werden können, ist nicht nur eine Frage von zB der Anzahl an Windrädern und deren Leistung.
Würde man sich auch dem Thema "Energie sparen" mehr widmen und hier Fortschritte machen (im technologischen, industriellen Bereich genauso wie im privaten Bereich), so wäre man ebenfalls einen großen Schritt weiter.

Noch mal: ich habe nichts gegen Windräder und Windenergie !
Aber es ist im Moment ein großer Schwindel was die Energiewende und die Windenergie betrifft.
Und der Wald ist ein zu kostbares Ökosystem um dafür auch noch zerstört zu werden !

Zurück zum Odenwald...
_


			
				http://rettet-den-odenwald.de schrieb:
			
		


			Kaum jemand weiß, dass der Odenwald in diesem Moment von einem Naturpark in ein Windindustriegebiet verwandelt werden soll. Die aktuelle Diskussion um Windkraft in Heidelberg oder Eberbach ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Hessen, Bayern und Baden-Württemberg planen ohne jegliche länderübergreifende Koordination und ohne eine Betrachtung der großflächigen Folgen für Mensch und Natur, einen massiven Ausbau der Windkraft in den Waldgebieten des Odenwaldes. *Derzeit sind im Odenwald mehr als 70 Windparks mit vielen hundert Windkraftanlagen in Planung.* Jedes einzelne Windrad hat die Dimension des Mannheimer Fernsehturmes (200 bis 230m Gesamthöhe).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_*Protestwanderung gegen Windkraft in Eberbach
am Sonntag, den 2. April, 11:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt am Neckarlauer in Eberbach
*
_Wanderung auf den Breitenstein, um von dort aus einen Blick auf die geplanten Windkraftflächen Hebert, Hohe Warte und das hessische Greiner Eck zu werfen. 
Es gibt Kurzbeiträge mit Infos. 
Das Mitbringen von Bannern und Plakaten ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, von Trillerpfeifen bitten die Veranstalter abzusehen._​
Ein Artenschutzgutachten für die Fläche Hebert liegt vor (Zusammenfassung hier). 
Die Untersuchung zeigt, dass allein schon aus artenschutzrechtlichen Gründen an diesem Standort keine Windindustrieanlagen errichtet werden dürfen. 

Grüße
skys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skys (22. Juni 2017)

Nur mal so als kleine Zwischeninfo, wie es immer weiter geht...

*Änderung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes zur Legitimierung des Tötens von Tieren zum Zwecke des Windradausbaus. 
Betreffend § 44 BNatSchG, Vorschriften für besonders geschützte und bestimmte andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten*



> Soeben erreichte uns diese Nachricht!
> 
> Von: Johannes Bradtka /Verein Landschaft Artenschutz VLAB Bayern
> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 21. Juni 2017 14:39
> ...



Solche Aktionen sind dann kein Problem mehr:
Eulenhorst am Stillfüssel zerstört. Anzeige gegen Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt erstattet

Und die "geschützten" Tiere oder Pflanzen werden dann eben gleich mit getötet bzw. zerstört.

Stellungnahme zur Novelle des Bundesnaturschutzgesetztes vom 20.12.2016


----------



## skys (21. November 2018)

Sorry, Hatte den Thread zu spät gefunden - es geht weiter im Thread "*3000 (!) ha Windkraftfläche im Odenwald*".


----------

